
Muhammad ibn Musa al-Khwarizmi - jtruk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammad_ibn_Musa_al-Khwarizmi
======
deepnet
Jim All Khalili's BBC documentary on Islamic Science's Golden Age & the
Rennaisance is illuminating on this.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9eLxDm7mrE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9eLxDm7mrE)

